# SE Exam - Lateral 2020



## FutureSE (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello All,

Welcome to the SE Lateral Oct 2020.

Just wanted to see how other people did on Lateral (Friday Oct 2020) test. 

Personally: Morning was good with some trick questions and afternoon was bad for me. Couldn't make sense of the specific question with no specific info. Any thoughts?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 25, 2020)

It sucked. All around.  Also i would remove anything in your post that could be seen as identifying info... So really any of the reference to the PM problem.


----------



## sol_ring (Oct 25, 2020)

Felt pretty good about the morning. The afternoon....we'll see. I feel like the concrete problem is really gonna make or break my chance at passing, was definitely caught off guard with that one. Just 8 short weeks until we get the results!


----------



## organix (Oct 25, 2020)

Morning felt really solid, but I'm somewhere around 50/50 on the afternoon.  I know I made mistakes, but I also know I did a lot well.  Anyway, at this point, I've sort of come to terms that it was likely not good enough to pass and hoping I did do enough for vertical so that I only need to redo the lateral.


----------



## psustruct (Dec 16, 2020)

Yeah, that concrete problem was a time cruncher for me.  But I got "Needs Improvement" on that concrete one, and "Unacceptable" on the wood/masonry.  FAILED.

I cannot recall what that wood masonry was about......

I was very disappointed in the PPI course this year.  With all the slide errors and publication issues, I feel it was worse than when I took the course in 2016.  I will be doing self-study, or the AEI course.


----------

